
GNU/Linux Is Being Eaten Alive by Large Corporations with Their Agenda - Supermighty
http://techrights.org/2019/04/16/soft-coup/
======
Ericson2314
There is no doubt something interesting here, but this is rather poorly
written.

~~~
BentFranklin
Agree. Extended quote of email rant is hard to appreciate.

------
craftyguy
No it's not.

~~~
ahartmetz
The Linux Foundation is at this point the Megacorporations LUG. Members are
not even required to comply with the GPL. So there is that.

~~~
craftyguy
The Linux Foundation is a joke. No major established FLOSS projects pay
attention to them.

~~~
tracker1
[https://js.foundation/](https://js.foundation/)

